

State of Ruby VM's: Ruby Renaissance - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2009/11/20/state-of-ruby-vms-ruby-renaissance/

======
tptacek
Superficial nit: this page is _not_ a good example of SIFR text replacement.
It'd actually look better with a standard font stack, even if it didn't fill
my screen with ClickToFlash boxes.

~~~
igrigorik
Oi.. One day, I'll get around to fix that. :-)

------
GeneralMaximus
Wow. MacRuby sure looks awesome. I've always used Python for most of my
scripting needs, but it's impossible to ignore the kind of work the MacRuby
guys have done. No GIL, GCD, JIT ... fun :)

